# Air plants (Tillandsia) for vivarium?



## Miepsnake (Apr 22, 2011)

Has anyone used any air plants (Tillandsia) in their vivariums? I'm thinking of putting some in my milk/king snakes vivarium. Also what variety would be best and do they need special care and lighting?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Talk to Gill at Just Airplants: Just Airplants she really knows her stuff and is really helpful. She posts a lot on here.
And yes, lots of people use them in their vivs.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Miepsnake said:


> Has anyone used any air plants (Tillandsia) in their vivariums? I'm thinking of putting some in my milk/king snakes vivarium. Also what variety would be best and do they need special care and lighting?


Pretty much any airplants would be fine except the soft green leaved varieties. Just keep them away from direct heat sources. Care wise you will need to water them - best way to do this is to take them out and "dunk" them in water.
HTH


----------

